# Schwinn Fastback or Stardust Violet Fork



## frampton (May 23, 2018)

Paint must be an 8 or better.  Picture and price please.

Thanks C.A.B.E.


----------



## frampton (May 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## frampton (Jun 8, 2018)

bomp


----------



## frampton (Jun 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## frampton (Jun 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## frampton (Jun 24, 2018)

bump


----------



## frampton (Jul 8, 2018)

bump


----------



## frampton (Jul 14, 2018)

bump


----------



## frampton (Aug 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## frampton (Aug 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## frampton (Sep 17, 2018)

Violet bump.


----------



## frampton (Oct 11, 2018)

bump


----------



## frampton (Oct 21, 2018)

yed hfrbf


----------



## frampton (Oct 27, 2018)

B-U-M-P


----------



## frampton (Nov 9, 2018)

($) !


----------



## frampton (Nov 16, 2018)

violet


----------



## frampton (Dec 2, 2018)

;lkchlgfkykjhg;lkhj;lflkfdjglfghn.kfdhd;'g.rhkdf. ryjkr d.hmhgf.jgf.h,ml


----------



## frampton (Mar 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 7, 2019)

stardust Schwinn  bicycle the whole bike 165.00 shipped or the  fork 75.00 shipped


----------



## frampton (Mar 7, 2019)

P.M. sent.


----------

